# Installed some led bars



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Figured I would show y'all what I installed over the week. 20" bar up front with a 7'' in the back. They're both very bright, but the 20 up front turns night into day!








20" at night



7'' back to front


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Can you take one from sitting on bike facing rear


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

lilbigtonka said:


> Can you take one from sitting on bike facing rear


I only took one the other night. Not very good and I have the light pointed down pretty far, I need to have it pointing up a bit more..


----------



## MooseVtx (May 16, 2013)

Nice setup! Looking to add lights to mine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

that back light is reallllly useful on night rides. I just have a green LED strip on my back rack that gives me a little light but that 7in led cluster light is a million times brighter. Do you have it toggle switched?

Actually I could've really used a good back light last friday night. I went to pull out my friends 2013 polaris ranger, (was stuck in soft mud at the bottom of this hill) and being that it was dark after I winched him out I was backing up slowly to turn around on the narrow trail and drove off of a 3 ft deep ditch (luckily it wasn't deeper!!! close call, couldv'e been seriously hurt) well it was standing stand up wheelie high and the ranger pulled me out w/my winch again. no damage done and didn't get hurt but if i had that badass light bar i might've seen that ditch.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Looking good!!!


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Just wondering if you ran wiring for the rear back up light or used the stock harness plug? Trying to avoid too many swtiches...


----------



## dogsbreakfast (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks great man!


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Where'd you get the mounts for the rack? The 13" Cree I ordered just showed up and all it has are the flat brackets to mount to a flat surface. It's killing me. It's here and I wanna install it but I got screwed on brackets.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

10txram those LED bars are sick. :rockn:


----------



## curtiss938 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looking into getting me a light bar and mounting it to the relocated radiator. 


Rather be riding!


----------

